# Google- Breathing for Your Better Health - Wall Street Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Wall Street Journal
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Breathing for Your Better Health*
*Wall Street Journal*
Slow, deep and consistent breathing has been shown to have benefits in treating conditions ranging from migraines and *irritable bowel syndrome* to anxiety disorders and pain. Photo: Getty Images. By. Sumathi Reddy. Sumathi Reddy. The Wall Street Journal.

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

